# Dendrobase Dart Comparrisons :D



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Dendrobase has some amazing dorsal/ventral comparrisons of dart frogs, for those who can't be bothered to wait for their frogs to climb on the glass of the viv to see their bellies.

D. auratus "Ancon Hill"









D. auratus "Birkhahn Line"









D. auratus "Blue"









D. auratus "Caldera"









D. auratus "Campana"









D. auratus "Carpurgana"









D. auratus "El Cope"









D. auratus "Pena Blanca"









D. auratus "San Felix"









D. auratus "Taboga"


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

D. leucomelas "Yellow Banded"









D. truncatus "Yellow"


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for posting these!

-Chris


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

you know, I've always wondered: how do you get the frogs to pose on their backs like that? I've even seen pictures of pumilio in the field on their backs


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

hypostatic said:


> you know, I've always wondered: how do you get the frogs to pose on their backs like that? I've even seen pictures of pumilio in the field on their backs


I believe they flip them over as darts play dead when flipped onto their backs.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

D. tinctorius "Alanis"









D. tinctorius "Azureus"









D. tinctorius "Bakhuis"









D. tinctorius "Matecho"









D. tinctorius "Oyapock"









D. tinctorius "Sipaliwini"


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice photography, very often we forget to take note of the belly patterns


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

More to come:

Epipedobates anthonyi "Tierra Alta"









Andinobates bombetes









Andinobates claudiae









Andinobates dorisswansonae 









Andinobates tolimensis


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

ok now you peaked my interest a little more, did you take these pics in situ?


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Julio said:


> ok now you peaked my interest a little more, did you take these pics in situ?


In situ? That term can be used in a ton of contexts and I'm unfamiliar with the context here (sorry for any noobishness). Do you mean did I take the pics from their original source? If so then yes, it was a simple copy-paste from Dendrobase and I uploaded them through the Dart Frogs Wiki.

The source, by the way, is here. 
www.DendroBase.de


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

in situ, meaning in nature, in their natural habitat, if you are coppying and pasting then now i understand.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Julio said:


> in situ, meaning in nature, in their natural habitat, if you are coppying and pasting then now i understand.


I wasn't sure whether you were talking about the pictures or the frogs themselves. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i thought you were posting personal pics


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Julio said:


> i thought you were posting personal pics


Unfortunately, no. I sure WISH I had Andinobates tolimensis, though.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

And some more for good measure.

Adelphobates castaneoticus









Adelphobates galactonotus "75% Orange"









Adelphobates galactonotus "75% Red"


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

awesome pics, i love that site. makes my wish list a whole lot bigger lol. thanks for sharing


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

whitethumb said:


> awesome pics, i love that site. makes my wish list a whole lot bigger lol. thanks for sharing


You're quite welcome. I posted the link earlier, but I thought it would be nice to give the users here quick and easy access to these comparisons.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Phyllobates azureus said:


> Unfortunately, no. I sure WISH I had Andinobates tolimensis, though.


This frog isn't in the hobby is it? It certainly isn't in legally since it was described relatively recently and is Colombian. I sure hope its habitat is maintained in the future.

Sent from my RM-845_nam_vzw_100 using Board Express


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

easternversant said:


> This frog isn't in the hobby is it? It certainly isn't in legally since it was described relatively recently and is Colombian. I sure hope its habitat is maintained in the future.
> 
> Sent from my RM-845_nam_vzw_100 using Board Express


A. tolimensis is not in the hobby, no. I was just saying I wished it were and that I had it.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Are any of the 12 andinobates in the hobby? I was also wondering why there isnt a species description on this forum?


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

scoy said:


> Are any of the 12 andinobates in the hobby? I was also wondering why there isnt a species description on this forum?


Yes, in Europe illegally and quasi-legally, some say there are odd-man-out imports floating around in Europe that came in during the 90's who were mistaken identities, so who knows. I know of daleswansoni, dorrsiswansonae, fulguritus, bombetes, virolenensis, and minutus in EU collections, rumors on some though.

D


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't believe we should count illegal darts.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm going to bump this thread with Epipedobates anthonyi "Tierra Alta"










Ranitomeya benedicta "Shucushuyacu" (what a mouthful)









Ranitomeya benedicta "Pampa Hermosa"


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Frogs illegal are illegal, they are both in America and in Europe. They are illegal for all countries that respect international conventions. The fact that here in Europe we have and we trade them, it does not make them legal. I don't know if I'm clear enough in what I say.


----------



## Icedfire01 (Dec 30, 2008)

Really cool photos. Love those last couple benedictas


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Icedfire01 said:


> Really cool photos. Love those last couple benedictas


If you want, the URL to the website is here: www.DendroBase.de

And here are some more 

Ranitomeya defleri:









Ranitomeya imitator "Chazuta"









Ranitomeya imitator "Nominal"









Ranitomeya reticulata "Iquitos" 









Ranitomeya reticulata "Redhead"


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Ranitomeya sirensis "Nominal"









Ranitomeya sirensis "Contamana"


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Man thos nominal sirensis are cool, to bad I'll we'll never seethem.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

scoy said:


> Man thos nominal sirensis are cool, to bad I'll we'll never seethem.


You can...you just have to go to the Sira in Peru. There are also some crazy barbets there. The one on the front cover of Schulenberg's Birds of Peru was only described recently from that area.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

From what I've read they are very hard to find and rarely are.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Phyllobates lugubris "Buena Esperanza"









Phyllobates aurotaenia "Green"









Phyllobates aurotaenia "Narrow Banded"









Phyllobates vittatus "Nominal"









Phyllobates bicolor "Green legged"


----------

